# Aromasin vs Arimidex



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

What to see the pro and cons of each I know that aromasin is a suicidal AI but want to see what the common side effects are


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Aromasin is a bit stronger than arimadex. I don't know about its accuracy, but arimadex stops 50$ of aromatisation,aromasin 85%. Most arimadex users would say its stronger than 50% though.

I'm an aromasin fan. Dbol is unuseable for me usually, and I had hundreds of blue hearts in a drawer for years. With aromasin, it becomes like turinabol (except it still forms a powerful DHT, which Tbol doesn't. Turinabol is a much improved, modern version of dianabol). In fact it becomes like mega-powerful anavar, with that turbo DHT still there.

You can still use tamoxifen with aromasin, they don't fight with each other. Arimadex and nolva aren't compatible. If you want to be safe from gyno, use a low dose of aromasin, and "top up" with nolva.

Aromasin doesn't make me feel unwell, or give me clicky knees like letro users can get. I've got a big pot of 100 prochem 10mg aromasin. I use one, then a half the following day, then half eod, then stop occasionally, until I notice a bit of water coming back. The pot cost the same as a 10ml vial of tritest, and will last me a lot of 6-week cycles. I'm 3 weeks into a cycle of test prop and nandrolone phenyl prop, and I've used about 4 of the hundred so far. The price has come right down to about the same as arimadex, its useful on-cycle and during PCT, and cracking value for money IMHO.

With arimadex, the aromatase enzyme is like pacman with its mouth full and can't chew on anything else. A couple of days after discontuing it, all your aromatase is suddenly hungry, and you can get a rebound. With aromasin, that aromatase is gone for good (floating around like the corpse of a baby seal with its snout caught in a 4-pack top).and your body has to slowly make some more. When your hormones are all over the place during PCT, that gradual steady return to normal after aromasin evens things out.

People still use things that are a bit out-of-date because they're used to them, don't know any better, or just know that they're cheap and they work.

Dianabol, arimadex, creatine monhydrate, incandescent electric lightbulbs, viagra, CRT monitors.

I use

turinabol, aromasin, creatine ethyl ester, low-energy lightbulbs, cialis, and flatscreen LCD monitors

and I'm 45, so you should all be ashamed of yourself!

...Like the 22 year-old James Blunt fan I work in IT with. I just don't know where to start with him. "Oh come on! Everyone's heard of Tiny Tempah! I've been Southampton, I've never been to S****horpe. Swedish House Mafia? Everybody get in your positions" He's a driver update short of a service pack. Its 2012. Don't use windows 98.

Hey! UKM has spotted the word **** in the northern fishing port S****horpe! The dirty devil.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

@Zorrin are you just going to bed or have you just got up?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Zorrin pretty much nailed it. Aromasin only for me, great AI.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Going to bed. i work nights, and spend half of that on the internet.

I'm on an IT contract upgrading computers to windows 7 for a very rich company with Dyson blade hand dryers in all the toilets. Judge an employer by its khazis, I always say.

It uses the best kind of sourcing - outsourcing. People in manila with american accents do all the work, about 5 laptops each at once, while I look on, expertly. If its a bad night, I have to turn one off and on. Then I kensington lock the laptop to an empty desk, leave a leaflet, and go home around 2AM, sometimes much later, £200 richer than the night before. I get home, feed the cat, have a spliff, do my test prop / NPP shot and jump in the bath.

No wife at the moment, so no need to go to bed quickly. Her bail conditions don't allow her near the house. I said "honey. Why do you have to fight me all the time? Just spend our money". But she was bored, and that was too complicated, so its all mine now. there's no question of maintainance if we divorce - she will just lose her visa and be deported. I'm on the "at risk" register, and got a kettle of boiling water thrown at me - "unreasonable behaviour".

If I ever get another thai wife, I'll get one of those crazy stripper young mail-order ones from Pattaya, rather than an old one with more money than me whos overstayed for 8 years and must have terrorised her poor ex boyfriend. she said she left him because he shagged her neice, but her neice is a lesbian. I recon he just had enough of her claiming there is poison in all the drinks, and another woman is stealing her clothes when she's at Tesco.

I'm starting to fancy my blonde boss from Texas. She's got a bit of a dirty look about her that my manstincts recognise. But you know what they say - "don't sh1t where you eat". But she lives in a hotel nearby, and all my other colleagues are 10 years younger than her. She needs a visit from the silver assasin.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Aromasin is a bit stronger than arimadex. I don't know about its accuracy, but arimadex stops 50$ of aromatisation,aromasin 85%. Most arimadex users would say its stronger than 50% though.
> 
> I'm an aromasin fan. Dbol is unuseable for me usually, and I had hundreds of blue hearts in a drawer for years. With aromasin, it becomes like turinabol (except it still forms a powerful DHT, which Tbol doesn't. Turinabol is a much improved, modern version of dianabol). In fact it becomes like mega-powerful anavar, with that turbo DHT still there.
> 
> ...


Any more info on this mate? :lol:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Skinny Guy said:


> Any more info on this mate? :lol:


Yes. Its the automatic swear-spotter thinking a town near Hull is a rude word.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I think we should have a Zorrin sectioned part of the forum. Literally spend my work life reading through your stories.

I've never used Arimi, always used Nolva or Aromasin. Aromasin seems to be Side-Free for me. Nothing I can really put my finger on... I usually take higher doses than what you state though Zorrin.

I'm running Test, Deca, Dbol, Slin... I'm finding I need to run 20mg ED really... 10mg keeps it at bay but doesn't make it better. 20mg ED seems to keep the watery mess down, a nice stable emotional plateau and no sore nipnips.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Use Aromasin myself. 12.5mg wasn't cutting it though and I've had to up to 25mg to keep the bloat at bay.

Absolutely no problems at any time on cycle with itchy nips or gyno though.

Other advantage that Aromasin has over Adex (or so I've read) is that a happy side effect of the former is that not only does it keep Estrogen under control but it can actually help raise Test levels. It's a win/win situation.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Maximal *plasma* suppression in males of adex is around 50%, aromasin is around 60%.

The maximal *plasma* estrogen rebound from adex can take up to 4wks, same with aromasin, don't forget the body does make it's own enzymes and the aromatase enzyme is no different.

I have highlighted plasma levels because this is how the results of these studies are calculated, remember there will still be estrogen stored in tissues but this is much more difficult to calculate.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Aromasin is neutral or good on lipid profiles too, isn't it? Another advantage.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Zorrin said:


> Aromasin is neutral or good on lipid profiles too, isn't it? Another advantage.


Yes, it had no effect on lipid profiles in the few studies that i have read.

Also it reaches peak plasma level concentration (Cmax) within 1-2hrs, however like adex it still takes 7 days to reach steady state plasma levels, something to bear in mind when deciding on a dosing protocol.


----------

